# Livery yards in tring area



## Pickles Pony (8 August 2013)

I am relocating to thr tring area from Derbyshire and need a livery yard that preferably does a assisted DIY for my ish mare and her youngster who will be weaned by the time we move has anyone any recommendations, would need 24/7 grazing in the summer as a minimum. Thanks Karen


----------



## Beans1 (12 August 2013)

Pickles Pony said:



			I am relocating to thr tring area from Derbyshire and need a livery yard that preferably does a assisted DIY for my ish mare and her youngster who will be weaned by the time we move has anyone any recommendations, would need 24/7 grazing in the summer as a minimum. Thanks Karen
		
Click to expand...


I'm at a lovely yard in Dagnall - about 10mins from Tring, sounds like it would fit your requirements, PM me if you would like a number


----------

